# Crazy Bodybuilding Motivation



## K1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Professionalmuscle.com motivational video:

CRAZY BODYBUILDING MOTIVATION - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 15, 2011)

I went to hit the weights as soon as I watched this! Definitely motivating!


----------



## K1 (Nov 17, 2011)

k1* said:


> Professionalmuscle.com motivational video:
> 
> CRAZY BODYBUILDING MOTIVATION - YouTube



Back up top for a great video and a great board!


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing more work from ProMuscle and Zhansi!! GREAT video!


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 6, 2011)

k1* said:


> Professionalmuscle.com motivational video:
> 
> CRAZY BODYBUILDING MOTIVATION - YouTube



Awesome video!!! I got jacked just watching it.


----------



## K1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a great video!!


----------

